# Where to buy Sphagnum Moss



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Where can I buy Sphagnum Moss in Manchester or online?


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

B and Q usually sells it - thats where I get mine from. Might be a bit early in the season for them though, as its sold for hanging baskets.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Go for a florists, or ebay. If you go to a pet shop it's unbelievably expensive. Our local is £6 for a tiny block. Think I saw it by the kilo on ebay


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Zoo Med Reptile New Zealand Sphagnum Moss 150g on eBay (end time 20-Feb-10 18:51:40 GMT)

Any good?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

If B&Q aren't selling it yet, this isn't a bad price. Much cheaper than the zoo med stuff.

Sphagnum Moss Dried Top Quality Kiwi 100g/pack Bargain on eBay (end time 06-Feb-10 16:28:00 GMT)


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> If B&Q aren't selling it yet, this isn't a bad price. Much cheaper than the zoo med stuff.
> 
> Sphagnum Moss Dried Top Quality Kiwi 100g/pack Bargain on eBay (end time 06-Feb-10 16:28:00 GMT)


Bought 1 bag for now 

How does this work? It clean etc? I need to just add bit of water?


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Depends what your using it for.
I use it to raise humidity in vivs when needed, shedding, egg laying etc, never had to wash or sterilise it, dries out pretty quick though.


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Pincers n Paws said:


> Depends what your using it for.
> I use it to raise humidity in vivs when needed, shedding, egg laying etc, never had to wash or sterilise it, dries out pretty quick though.


Substrate for CWD maybe just in a RUB though? I have a habba mist which I could point down at it to spray?


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

I love CWD'S, had two about 10 years ago. 
If you can fit a small cat litter tray in its viv fill it with water, i did for mine and they would swin in it every day. I had a seperate water bowl for drinking though. For substrate i used orchid bark, to keep it humid i would mist every other day with a spray bottle bought at a garden centre, not heavily, just to keep it damp.


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Pincers n Paws said:


> I love CWD'S, had two about 10 years ago.
> If you can fit a small cat litter tray in its viv fill it with water, i did for mine and they would swin in it every day. I had a seperate water bowl for drinking though. For substrate i used orchid bark, to keep it humid i would mist every other day with a spray bottle bought at a garden centre, not heavily, just to keep it damp.


I'm going to have a lil water bowl seperate, then a RUB with a filter/pump

Then a RUB filled with Spaghnum Moss, that sound ok?


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

check your garden centre!

it was on offer last time i saw it 99p for a kilo!


----------

